# how was everbodys pheasant opener?



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

it only took 5min. and i was done


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Not a bird maybe tommorow.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It only took 5 miles, two wornout dogs, 1,000,000 stickers, 30,000 burrs, three blisters, a pulled groin, and 13 hours. And I was done! Stick a fork in me! :|


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

My son and I took my boat out to Benson in Cache and hunted one of the islands. Normally there are several birds, but not today. They didn't seem to be hanging out on the islands like they normally do, although there was some shooting.

We, and the dogs, jumped three birds on probably the biggest of the islands. The first was a hen that came up about 10 yards away, just after we started hunting, and just a few seconds later two more jumped up more than 50 yards away. That was it! Oh such fun fighting the cattails, reeds, and especially the phragmite. That crap is taking over. 

We both got tired and decided to bag it since we weren't going to bag any, and I came home and made a batch of my candy. Then my wife and I went out to dinner at El Toro Viejo and went and watched USU slaughter a Canadian team. JC Carroll kicked booty. He was like 13 of 16 shots for 32 points and probably didn't play half the game.


----------



## frenchbrit (Sep 11, 2007)

Lots of walking, but very few birds. Hiked for about 4 hours, scared up 5 hens and 1 rooster. Lucky enough to make a tough shot and find the bird in some thick slough. Happy to have found at least one bird. Beau did point the bird and held till I got there so all in all a good hunt.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

another successful day


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

New to Uintah County so my sons and I had a tough time finding roosters. My son saw one rooster but the dog couldn't follow it through the sage but he put up a nice golden for me and I shot it. Only found one covey of quail and didn't get any of those. Too much walking for too few birds.
[attachment=0:2vmp73td]golden.jpg[/attachment:2vmp73td]


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> El Toro Viejo


One of the best.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

another good day


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

duck jerky said:


> another good day


Man, your just re-positioning the same two birds. :? There is no way in hell that there are 6 roosters in any one place in this state. *\-\*


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Hes got them in a pen in his back yard TEX. Hes just skeet shootin them.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I think they might be extinct in cache valley....unless someone can lead me the way to a couple....... :wink: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

i know it's hard to belive. but i'm lucky to be working for a company that owns land in cache valley some of it along the bear river and some right outside of logan and youngward. there is only about half dozen of us that hunt it so there are plenty of birds to go around. lot's of cover for birds to hide in and reproduce. anyway just for bragging rights i did get acouple more this morning. my dogs have been on this year


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I guess ill see what happens tomorrow :lol:


----------

